# Interrogante arrancador suave



## f_22discovery (Ene 24, 2007)

Quisiera ver si alguien me puede ayudar con información entre las diferencias entre un variador de velocidad y un arrancador suave.


----------



## JV (Ene 24, 2007)

Hola f_22discovery, en forma resumida seria algo asi:

Variadorde velocidad: varia la frecuencia de trabajo del motor (50 o 60 Hz) y permite controlar la velocidad en forma permanente y alcanzar velocidades superiores a la nominal.

Arranque suave: se utiliza para que un motor no arranque con toda la potencia, ya que como  consumo con carga puede superar unas 10 veces la corriente nominal, por lo que va incrementando la potencia hasta que llega al punto de trabajo o sea la velocidad nominal.

Espero te sirva, saludos...


----------



## f_22discovery (Ene 24, 2007)

un arrancador suave no me sirve para variar la velocidad?


----------



## thors (Ene 24, 2007)

un arrancador solo es utilisado solo hasta que el motor llego a la frecuencia de la linea 
50 o 60 hz y luego el motor es desconectado del arrancador y alimentado directamente por la red por contactores o reles .....

osea puedes ajustar la rampa de partida en tiempo llego alos 50 o 60 hz y nada mas

Cicloconvertidores


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 5, 2007)

Me permito corregir a Thors con su apreciacion.

El arrancador suave no varia frecuencia solo limita tension por medio del suitcheo de los scr's(dos conectados en antiparalelo a modo de triac) en modo PWM, ya que estos van conectados en serie entre la entrada de alimentacion y el devanado del motor.

Saludos


----------



## rampage (Feb 5, 2007)

El arrancador se desconecta cuando el motor alcanza su regimen nominal de funcionamiento, no?
Como se comporta la cupla de arranque con este tipo de arrancadores?


----------



## El nombre (Feb 6, 2007)

Al activarse activa un contactor que le entrega la tensión al arrancador (fuerza).Cuando llega el máximo rendimiento no se desconecta, se puentean los SCR (internamente). Cuando inicia la parada los despuentea y hace la función inversa.
La curva es graduable ajustando el par de arranque y el tiempo.
Tengo uno en mis manos y es de la marca Danfoss MCD 201 .
Si no encuentras información escaneo el manual y lo subo. (En tener un poco de tiempo)
Saludos


----------



## thors (Feb 6, 2007)

hay que mencionar que no todos los arrancadores ofrecen las funciones extras que menciona El nombre .........para que al momento del diseño se tengan  en cuenta para elegir la  opcion mas adecuada al control que se realizara


----------



## CONTROLTECH (Abr 6, 2008)

Buenas ante todo mucho gusto soy nuevo en la comunidad y tengo la siguiente duda....Tengo un Arrancador suave siemens 3rw4076-6bb34 que se apaga segundos despues que se procede a su accionamiento..Mi pregunta es cual o cuales pueden ser las causas de  esta falla? gracias!


----------



## santiago (Abr 6, 2008)

en los arrancadores suaves danffos o jefferson (raramente) utilizados gralmente en refrigeracion solo se ajusta una vaariable : el tiempo  tiene una histeresis creo que hasta 15 seg osea se ajusta el tiempo y en ese lapso se particiona el arranque en el tiempo ajustado tiene que llegar a toda su capacidad operativa.
los variadores electronicos son distintos Ya que se usan por ej como control de capacidád para compresores a tornillo si la demanda sube aumentan la velocidad si esta bajan la reduce lo se por que los usamos para compresores a tornillo de amoniaco (refrigeracion industrial) o aire comprimido entonces no se tiene una maquina gastando energia que no se ocupa, estos PUEDEN CUMPLIR CON LA FUNCION DE ARRANCADORES SUAVES ya que en un arranque se simula un incremento de demanda claro esta estoy hablando de comandos por plc 
salu2 
(dudas responder en el foro no en mp)


----------



## fjvivarc (Abr 7, 2008)

CONTROLTECH dijo:
			
		

> Buenas ante todo mucho gusto soy nuevo en la comunidad y tengo la siguiente duda....Tengo un Arrancador suave siemens 3rw4076-6bb34 que se apaga segundos despues que se procede a su accionamiento..Mi pregunta es cual o cuales pueden ser las causas de  esta falla? gracias!



Saludos

Te adjunto  link   al manual de instrucciones en podras ver los codigos de fallo.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/es/19501475

Posibles causas 

1.- Sobreconsumo en el arranque.

2.- Motor derivado

3.-Fallo electronica interna

Espero te sirva de ayuda


----------



## alcon33 (Abr 30, 2008)

Porque no envias los valores de motor y los ajustes que les has puesto,podria ser que has puesto valores  erroneos , Por experiencia te lo digo  la cometi con los valores de velocidad max y min, los variadores te reconocen ya sea 50 o 60hz de fabrica si lo manejas sobre ellos se va uno al parametro  2000. alli se cambia. yo lo nacasitaba a 95hz,estaba sobre el valor que el esta defaul.(meggastes el motor?)


----------



## furioso021 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hola a todos. Agradeceré de ante mano su ayuda, el asunto es el siguiente: tengo un motor de 2 hp monofásico el cual quiero arrancar con el arrancador 3RW30161CB14 de Siemens, pero este es trifásico y no se si pueda arrancar un motor monofásico, ya que solo usaría una linea de éste.


----------



## heli (Jul 1, 2008)

Probablemente no puedas porque detectará que falla una fase y dará anomalía. 
¿Realmente necesitas un arrancador para un motor de 2hp? Puedes hacerlo funcionar directamente con un simple contactor...


----------



## santiago (Jul 1, 2008)

hacete un dimmer


saludos


----------



## Samuel Barahona Prieto (Jul 1, 2008)

Hola. un contactor o un dimer no te sirven para tal fin. Si el arrancador es trifasico no sirve para un motor monofasico. Arrancar suavemente un motor requiere una rampa que inicia con baja velocidad para luego llegar a la velocidad de trabajo fijada. El tiempo de la rampa se establece en segundos. Saludos


----------



## igbtalpalo (Jul 1, 2008)

Hola.  
Depende de la aplicación.   En general te será muy difícil hacer funcionar el soft-starter trifásico con un motor monofásico, puesto que no tiene muchas similitudes, (campo rodante, corriente).
El dimmer puede o no funcionar, dependiendo de la aplicación (arranca con carga máxima, es de par constante,.......)
El motor monofásico como es ? (Con capacitor de arranque, capacitor permanente, con bobinado de arranque inercial, polo sombra, universal.....).
No es simple la respuesta, inclusive tal vez no exista la posibilidad de usar en tu aplicación un motor monofásico.
Saludos


----------



## santiago (Jul 1, 2008)

> tengo un motor de 2 hp monofasico el cual quiero arrancar con el arrancador 3RW30161CB14 de Siemens, pero este es trifasico y nose si pueda arrancar un motor monofasico



dice tener un motor monofasico de 2 hp por eso el dimmer

si es de 2 bobinados (uno de arranque y otro de trabajo) lo dejas en trabajo y varias con el dimmer, que al dimmer le podes poner un "potenciometro digital" , y podes ir generando la rampa de diversas formas

yo le puse a un compresor de freon de 1 1/2 Hp un dimmer en la bobina de trabajo, y manualmente andaba de 10 (con pote manual)

y la idea de usar uno trifasico no la veo por que la fase libre tendria un defasaje con respecto a las demas, cortando el proceso de arranque. un contactor sin relevo termico puede ser, pero no arrancaria suavemente.

la idea del dimmer y el control "digital" la posteo fogonazo, su diseño contemplaba (corrijanme si me equivoco) variar la velocidad mediante corriente continua, osea manejar con cc la parte de control, buscalo

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2008)

Lo del dimmer controlado por CC se supone fuera para cargas resistivas puras (Lamparas)

Los motores de CA de jaula de ardilla responden MAL o NO responden a los cambios de tensión eficaz que producen los dimmer´s.
En la mayoría de los casos no arrancan con tensión baja y cuando vas subiendo la tensión del dimmer lo hacen abruptamente.

Si existen sistemas de arranque a tensión reducida pero respetando la forma de onda, inductancia estatórica, capacitancia estatórica, transformador reductor, Etc

Por otro lado no dudo de que te funcione, pero posiblemente sea una combinación de factores la que produjo un resultado satisfactorio.
Algo que podría influir mucho es la cantidad de campos del motor, tiene mas posibilidades de éxito un motor de 740 RPM que uno de 1480 o 2800, hablamos de arrancarlo con un dimmer.

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Jul 1, 2008)

fogonazo el voltage se mantiene estable, solo varia la frecuencia

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> fogonazo el voltage se mantiene estable, solo varia la frecuencia
> 
> saludos




Me parece que tienes que releer como funciona un dimmer

Es exactamente al revez, la frecuencia es constante y es la frecuencia de linea (50 o 60 Hz), lo que varia es la forma de onda aplicada a la carga y este cambio de forma provoca una variación de tensión.

Los que trabajan variando la frecuencia se llaman casualmente "Variadores" y generan una tensión alterna (Cuasi-senoidal) con la que se alimenta al motor

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Jul 1, 2008)

entonces lo mato e mi profesor suplente, sabe menos que yo 

le discuti que un dimmer variaba el voltaje, y me cago a pedo

desde ahi me quedo la idea en la cabeza 
de que el dimmer era un variador , pero era al reves

bueno entonces el acmar esta usando un variador y disculpenme, anda de 10 con el ds de pablin (el pote digital)

saludos y disculpa


----------



## furioso021 (Jul 1, 2008)

El hecho de utilizar un arrancador suave lo hago con el fin de reducir la corriente de arranque del motor, y tambien eh probado con un dimer pero este no me sirve puesto que la regulación no es lineal, ni tampoco automática.

Aqui unos datos del motor.

Tension de trabajo: 220 v
frecuencia:60 hz
In: aprox: 7Amp

El motor tiene bobina y condensador de arranque.
y su I arranque es mas o menos 4 veces la In

solo me interesa reducir su corriente de arranque, el par de arranque no lo tomo en cuenta puesto que para mi aplicación no es muy importante.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2008)

Puedes incuir en serie con la alimentacion del motor una inductancia que limite la intensidad de arranque a unos 10 A en unos segundos cuando el motor tome algo de velocidad, puenteas con un contactor la inductancia y el motor te queda en directo.


Para: "santixman" lo de matar a tu profesor lo dejo a tu criterio.


----------



## santiago (Jul 2, 2008)

profesor suplente maldito, para el el banco corrector de potencia del taller era un transformador, y asi muchas cosas mas, deci que esa semana fuimos una sola vez a taller jeje

saludos


----------



## Samuel Barahona Prieto (Jul 5, 2008)

Fogonazo, estoy de acuerdo con santixman. Para arrancar suavemente hay que variar la frecuencia. El voltaje debe mantenerse constante. Si se arranca un motor con bajo, voltaje es dificil que supere el torque que le impone la carga al eje del motor. Quizàs con bajo voltaje funcione si el motor esta en vacio, es decir sin carga.
Suerte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2008)

Samuel Barahona Prieto dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo, estoy de acuerdo con santixman. Para arrancar suavemente hay que variar la frecuencia. El voltaje debe mantenerse constante. Si se arranca un motor con bajo, voltaje es dificil que supere el torque que le impone la carga al eje del motor. Quizàs con bajo voltaje funcione si el motor esta en vacio, es decir sin carga.
> Suerte.



Existen 10 metodos para arrancar un motor sin quemar los fusibles en el intento
5 son a tensión reducida y 1 por variación de frecuencia.

Un dimmer *no* varia la frecuencia, varia la *tensión* pero no es adecuado para arrancar motores por la forma de onda que entrega (Esta es la consulta original)


----------



## gpalacios (Jul 6, 2008)

A que te refieres con que se apaga? se apaga la carta de control del arrancador tambien ? o interrumpe el arranque.En caso de ser esto ultimo,reporta alguna falla?


----------



## poppez (Oct 20, 2008)

Hola a todos!

quisiera saber porque no es posible regular la velocidad con el arrancador de tiristores.

He visto en los manuales de algunos arrancadores que tienen un modo de "velocidad lenta" que suelen recomendar no usar durante mas de 30seg, o 1 munuto lo maximo.

Yo tengo una instalacion con un arrancador, pero a pesar de la suave rampa de aceleración mi carga sufre mucho al ponerse a 3000rpm en unos segundos.
Quisiera poder arrancar durante unos minutos a 1000rpm y despues subir a 3000rpm.

No quiero un VDF porque no necesito hacer ningun control.

Cómo hacen los arrancadores para mantener ese régimen a baja velocidad y porque no se puede mantener?
Es porque sufre el motor?

Espero puedan resolverme estas dudas. 
Gracias.


----------



## gpalacios (Oct 21, 2008)

Buen dia,no se que arrancador suave tienes,pero te comento lo siguiente:

El arrancador suave tiene una rampa de aceleracion,que a diferencia del inverter ,depende mucho de la carga ,es decir ,si el motor al cual esta conectado no es de la misma potencia,o si es la misma potencia ,pero ambos estan sobredimensionado para la aplicacion ,el softstarter no respeta el tiempo de rampa.
Por esto ultimo vos ves un cambio brusco en el comportamiento del motor,en algunos casos se asemeja a un arranque directo.
Si me pasas los datos de tu equipo ,te puedo ayudar un poco mas.En principio te digo que los softs son ralentizadores,si tienen captores de corriente en todas las fases,hacen control de par,pero si lo que queres hacer es tener dos velocidades fijas,lo ideal es un inverter y se le configuran dos entradas digitales como frecuencias fijas,es mas. algunos de ellos ( los de nueva generacion)tienen la posibilidad de parametrizar mas de una rampa de aceleracion.


----------



## poppez (Oct 21, 2008)

Gracias, gpalacios

hacerlo con un VDF con velocidades prefijadas es muy facil, pero es mucho mas caro.

Ya le dije a mi jefe que es la solución recomendable pero los $$... jeje

Mi duda era porque los programas de velocidad lenta no se podian prolongar mas tiempo, pero se trata sobre todo de temas de calentamiento en el motor.

Te pego las caracteristicas de la velocidad lenta del variador. Espero no se descoloque mucho el texto por ser copiado de PDF

G12 VELOCIDAD LENTA

El arrancador V5 puede trabajar en modo velocidad lenta de 3 maneras diferentes:
1. Desde teclado: ajustando la pantalla G6.1MODO DE OPERACION a la opción 4 (V LENTA LOCAL), al pulsar
START, el motor girará a velocidad lenta (+), y al pulsar STOP, el motor girará a velocidad lenta (-).
2. Desde entradas digitales: se puede ajustar cualquiera de las entradas digitales con la opción 6 para que el
motor gire a velocidad lenta (+), y con la opción 7 para que gire a velocidad lenta (-).
3. Automático: mediante este modo de funcionamiento, al dar orden de marcha al arrancador realizará la
siguiente secuencia. En primer lugar girará a velocidad lenta (+) el tiempo especificado en la pantalla G12.4,
después arrancará llegando a la marcha y cuando demos orden de paro girará a velocidad lenta (-) el tiempo
especificado en la pantalla G12.5 después de la deceleración.
La velocidad lenta se empleará únicamente para posicionamiento del motor o para periodos cortos de
funcionamiento.
G12.1 MODO DE TRABAJO DE LA VELOCIDAD LENTA
Pantalla 1 VL.AC DEC.VL=N
Descripción Modo de trabajo de la velocidad lenta.
Rango SI / NO,
Valor por Defecto NO
Función Habilita (deshabilita) el modo de trabajo a velocidad lenta.
Ajuste Ajustar a SI en caso de que queramos trabajar en el modo automático de velocidad lenta.
G12.2 PAR A APLICAR DURANTE VELOCIDAD LENTA
Pantalla 2 PAR V LENT=30%
Descripción Par a aplicar durante velocidad lenta.
Rango 30 a 99 %
Unidades % Par nominal del motor.
Valor por Defecto 30%
Función Determina el par que será entregado al motor durante el proceso de velocidad lenta.
Ajuste Dependerá siempre de la carga. Se recomienda empezar por valores bajos e ir subiendo
hasta conseguir que el motor gire a baja velocidad.
G12.3 TIEMPO MAXIMO DE APLICACION DE VELOCIDA LENTA
Pantalla 3 T MAX VL=0s
Descripción Tiempo máximo de aplicación de velocidad lenta.
Rango 0 a 60
Unidades Segundos
Valor por Defecto 0s
Función Selecciona el tiempo máximo de aplicación de velocidad lenta. Caso de exceder este
valor, el equipo disparará por F18 en fallo.
Ajuste Un tiempo elevado a velocidad lenta produciría un sobrecalentamiento en el motor y en el
arrancador, para que esto no ocurra, se puede programar un tiempo máximo de trabajo a
velocidad lenta, el cual no se podrá sobrepasar, y una vez alcanzado este tiempo, el
equipo dispararía por exceso de tiempo a velocidad lenta.


----------



## corba (Dic 31, 2008)

estos aparatos nacecitan ponerle el tiempo de funcionamiento a mi me paso con el mi un3ww.......


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 8, 2009)

Si me permiten dos comentarios.

Los arrancadores suaves que conozco no trabajan en PWM propiamente. Básicamente son como atenuadores (dimmers) que van variando desde cero hasta el máximo. Es como si en la luz de una habitación con dimmer para encender la luz alguien empieza a girar la perilla hasta que llega a su intensidad màxima y entonces se cierra un interruptor que mantendrá la corriente máxima a partir de ahí. El control de encendido es entonces por control del ángulo de disparo en forma progresiva.

De lo anterior y para CONTROL TECH, probablemente tu problema esta no en el arranque suave sino en el interruptor final que no se está accionando. Seguramente el relevador o contactor final o no funciona o está mal conectado. Inclusive puede ser que lo que acciona a dicho relevador o contactor sea lo que no funciona. Generalmente es un relevador más pequeño (platinos quemados) o un tiristor (triac) abierto.

Espero que esto les sirva.

Suerte.


----------



## Aimperato (Oct 3, 2009)

Disculpen es mi primera vez en el foro, estaba interesado en encontrar libros o manuales sobre arrancadores suaves para motores de induccion si alguno sabe sobre esto seria de mucha ayuda. Gracias.


----------



## lastmait (Mar 20, 2010)

si lo que necesitas es arancar suave un motor mira los rectificadores controlados del libro de rashid (electronica de potencia), una solucion rapida, es muy facil de diseñar....

suerte


----------



## j05142 (May 15, 2010)

Hola que tal saludos a todos. Se me ha pedido en un proyecto el control sobre el arranque de un motor trifásico AC de 0.5 HP a 220 Veficaz utilizando rampa temporizada. Como ustedes entienden el arranque tiene que ser suave para evitar los picos de corriente verdad, entonces he pensado en hacerlo con tríacs para variar el ángulo de disparo controlando el disparo con un TCA 785.  Sin embargo necesito que me ayuden en la parte del diseño pues no tengo bien claro esto de usar la rampa temporizada, es decir en que parte del diseño uso la rampa temporizada si tienes por ahi un diagrama de bloques les agradecería un monton. Gracias desde ya por su ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2010)

Los motores del tipo "Jaula de Ardilla" NO responden o lo hacen muy mal a la variación de tensión (Variar ángulo de disparo).
Lo que quieres hacer es por variación de frecuencia.


----------



## j05142 (May 15, 2010)

Gracias por tu rápida respuesta. Volviendo al tema para que motores entonces uso este método?. Y usando el motor adecuado me gustaría saber sobre el diseño que plantee al inicio.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2010)

Para motores de "Corriente Continua" o del tipo "Universal".
También se podría emplear en motores de rotor bobinado, pero actuando sobre el rotor.


----------



## cece45 (Ene 10, 2011)

hola brows...yo estoy haciendo el rectificador trifasico controlado con 3 tca 785, pero no me jala, no se si me puedas rolar de favor tu circuito de control con los tca 785...estaria muy agradecido...


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 11, 2011)

Eso se hace cambiando la configuracion de conexion estrella a a triangulo es eso???


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2011)

cece45 dijo:


> hola brows...yo estoy haciendo el rectificador trifasico controlado con 3 tca 785, pero no me jala, no se si me puedas rolar de favor tu circuito de control con los tca 785...estaria muy agradecido...


En la hoja de datos del *TCA 785* (Datasheet) figura toda la información que necesitas.

¿ Donde tienes el problema en tu diseño ?


----------



## Xtian (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola a todos:
Simule el circuito del tca785 en proteus, despues de unas cuantas variaciones me logro salir, ahora lo quiero hacerlo en forma fisica, mi pregunta es como hago con la conexion a tierra, no se si eso afecta al circuito, intente probar con el circuito que aparece en su datashet pero no me funciono la carga que le conecte fue una lamapra de220vac , ademas este circuito lo quiero conectar a un motor monfasico, por ende la carga sera inductiva, eso puede afectar al triacs o al circuito en si??? por favor necesito ayuda........

adjunto el circuito probrado en proteus, lo tengo en estos momentos en pdf.


----------



## tesla (Sep 22, 2011)

Quisiera saber cual es la diferencia entre los Arrancadores de Estado Solido y los Arrancadores Suaves ? Se que los Soft Starter arrancan a tensión reducida y que usan tiristores pero los Arrancadores de Estado Solido no los he visto, alguien me puede direccionar una pagina web o algún dato, estoy investigando un poco de los dos y quisiera saber un poco mas, estoy viendo un libro (Rashid.pdf) y lo que encuentro en internet, muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2011)

Y los TIRISTORES, ¿ No son estado sólido  ?


----------



## El nombre (Sep 23, 2011)

jajajaj por eso son lo mismo.
Se basan en cuatro tiristores (los telergon de 11kw usan el SKKT57/16E) en cifiguracion Triac por el tema de la carga inductiva (tienen menos probabilidad de redisparo, dt)
El funcionamiento es simple. 
Se actua sobre dos fases dejando una directa y se va disparando como los reguladores de luz: dependiendo del momento del disparo vas aumentando la potencia. 
Busca información sobre el disparo en una linea monofásica (control de luminosidad mismo) y eso mismo lo aplicas a dos de las fases.
Luego usan un relé para puentear los tiristores (cuando está a pleno rendimiento) y así no padecen.
Es curioso el relé usado ya que se activa o desactiva dependiendo del sentido de la tensión aplicada al relé (HM8509) Un fallo caracteristico es la rotura de este rele que lo deja en cortocircuito.
Saludos


----------



## jesuelectronic (Jul 17, 2012)

Hola quisiera saber si podría realizar con un pic16f88 ?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 18, 2012)

Seguro, pero primero hay que resolver la potencia.

Los arrancadorea que he usado llevan una fase puenteada y las otras dos con tiristores


----------



## walterromero (Ago 1, 2012)

Existen en mercado dos tipos de arrancadores:actuan a dos fases ,los mas baratos y a tres fases los otros(que son lo correcto ya que los otros desbalancean las corrientes).Si lo queres hacer te recomiendo usar a tres fases y con realimentacion


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 3, 2012)

hola, me vi  en la necesidad de diseñar un arrancador suabe monofasico, y despues de investigar en internet metodos para acerlo, encontre uqe se pueden acer con autotransformadores, solo se deve alimentar el motor con la toma menor del autotransformador e ir subiendo hasta llegar al maximo...

pues vien, quise ahorrarme la parte de cambiar las tomas yo mismo, asi que le agrege un 4017 y un 555 para que cambiara las tomas por mi, en total son 7 tomas centrales sin contar la de los 220v y el neutro, conecte reles de tal manera que se empesara por la toma de monor voltaje, hasta llegar a la mayor, donde el motor se conectaria directamente a la linea y autotransformador seria desconectado para que no consuma potencia...

mi pregunta es la siguiente: que voltajes deveria usar en cada una de las tomas?, abia pensado en acer saltos de 20v por toma, partiendo de los 60v, pero no estoy seguro, ademas no se si el tiempo que los reles toman para activarse y desactivarse sea tal que en un momento se encuentren 2 reles activados al mismo tiempo, esto causaria un cortocircuito y un golpe de corriente que podria destruir el autotransformador y ademas los reles... por lo que necesito su ayuda para responder estas interrogantes...

adejunto el diagrama para que lo vean(como foto y como archivo de Livewire), el Livewire no tiene autotransformadores en su biblioteca, asi que lo construi con bobinas en serie...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 4, 2012)

No tiene demasiado sentido eso, es mucho mas sencillo un control de fase y muchísimo mas barato. Además podrías hacer una curva de tensión a tu gusto, no siempre se arranca lineal de 0 a 100, muchas veces se empieza a media curva.
Por contra es verdad que tendrá mas armónicos pero el arrancador solo trabaja unos pocos segundos, luego entra en by-pass.
La tensión de tus tomas o de la curva de un control de fase dependerá mas de la carga que se arrastre que de otra cosa.


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 4, 2012)

pues sera utilizado para el arranque de un refrigerador...
utilize esta tecnica porque los materiales los tengo, todos, exepto el 4017 pero es fasil de consegir...
la fuende de los 220 sera una UPS que reacondicione para ser usada como inversor solamente... ise las pruebas, y el arranque del refrigerador acia que la ups dara error por sobrecarga, la ups es de 800W y el refrigerador es de 110W.

de hecho, el refrigerador arranco 1 vez correctamente, por lo que pienso que estoy en el borde de la carga maxima de la ups al arranque...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 4, 2012)

Los compresores precisan mucho par de arranque y por eso no sirve un estrella-triángulo, resistencias estatóricas, autotransformadores, arrancadores.... Se suele usar arranque directo.
Lo vas a tener realmente complicado.
Prueba a mano con el autotransformador a mano si ya lo tienes. Espero equivocarme pero lo veo dificil.


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 5, 2012)

pues tienes razon, la vere difisil....

por todo lo que he investigado mas lo que tu me dices, usare voltajes separados no linealmente, devido que el par aumenta al cuadrado del voltaje, por lo que decidi usar porcentajes del 50, 53, 58, 66, 75, 83,95 y 100% del voltaje nominal...

respecto del tiempo de activacion y desactivacion de los reles, tendre problemas?


----------



## capitanp (Ago 5, 2012)

No es necesario tantos pasos con solo 3 son suficientes, ademas nada te garantiza que al 50% sea suficiente para hacer funcionar el motor, mas si el arranque de este se hace con un rele voltamperometrico


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 5, 2012)

parto desde uno tan bajo porque la ups es de solo 800w de potencia, y quiero asegurarme de que el arranque sea lento, ya que no sera lo unico conectado a la ups en ese momento...

pero necesito que me aclares algo, a que te refieres con "rele voltamperometrico"


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2012)

saben que hay un punto que nunca entendi:

y ahora que veo a varios aca en este tema aprovecho a preguntarles:
eso de el "arranque suave" .........como es ???

No me refiero a la electronica, me refiero a el motor.
si yo inicio con baja tension no arrancara el loco .
asi que calculo que segun el motor y la carga que tenga acoplada (voy correcto ??) debera "iniciar" con una tension xx , la suficiente para que arranque .
pero ese primer arranque "suave" , es bueno ??
no arranca lento y consumiento una barbaridad  ?? 

diganme si estoy errado :
dejemos de lado entonces un arranque muy lento , para vencer la inercia que aunque arranque estaria forzando al motor igual.
lo correcto seria :
imagino yo un primer paso en el cual arranca sin dar lastima , pero tampoco al 100 % 
y 1 o 2 segundos despues si  >>>> 100 % 

o sea solo 2 pasos ......

anda bien mi concepto  ??





gonzalocg dijo:


> hola, me vi  en la necesidad de practicar ortografia un poco
> 
> suabe  acerlo, acer  deve vien,  y muchas mas
> 
> ..



totalmente de acuerdo con mi subconsciente


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2012)

Estás en lo cierto fernandob, en el fondo un arranque estrella triángulo es lo mismo; arrancar con raíz de tres menos tensión, por lo tanto menos corriente... pero UN TERCIO de la potencia, osea que igual no arranca sencillamente .
Dependerá de la carga, un caso típico es un ventilador que arranca con carga cero porque no tiene resistencia del aire mientras no lo mueva. En esa aplicación un arrancador puede ir fantástico .
En una grúa en carga, un compresor etc... los métodos de "suavizado" simples no funcionarán , un variador de frecuencia si que puede funcionar.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 5, 2012)

Fernando Cuando hablamos de arranque suave significa que el motor se moverá a bajas revoluciones para vencer la inercia de la maquina en estos casos se excita el motor con toda la tensión disponible pero variando la frecuencia así el torque del motor a bajas velocidades sera efectivo.
Lo que se habla en este hilo es un arranque con menor tensión para disminuir la potencia de arranque, el problema que quizás no sea suficiente para mover la carga


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2012)

si, a eso voy .
y siempre es posible , el tema es que ANTES de hacer su diseño en su cabeza  ( gonzalocg ) con integraditos y cosillas , deberia primero que nada haber hecho las pruebas necesarias en el motor, pruebas imprescindibles.
ver con que tension de ese autotrafo o con que limitacion *arranca seguro* y bien ese motor con su carga.
quizas sea el 50 % , quizas el 80 , ...lo que sea.

es , para mi cosa ya comun :
antes que nada hacer las pruebas necsarias.

lo unico que uno inicia asi , directo en papel y lapiz sin probar nada son pavaditas con leds y similares.
pero en la vida real, ahi hay que primero conocer lo que se va a usar.


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 5, 2012)

he hecho las prubas, con el 60% del voltaje nominal, arranca perfecto, con el 50 aveces se quedaba como pegado, en fin, modificare los porcentajes para no tener problemas, y fernandob, tendre en cuenta tus sugerencias...

grasias por su ayuda...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2012)

Podés probar si arranca por ejemplo con algún capacitor al aceite en serie de digamos unos 100 uF y al segundo eliminarlo del circuito. Estoy tratando de acordarme donde lo he visto . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2012)

sabes que pasa, la verdad que el primer paso es arrancar con la X en serie y en seguida con un rel puentearla y asi el motor recibe los 220v. y no tenes saltos ni nada .

primero serie y luego directo.

pero puentear un XC no es amigable.



gonzalocg dijo:


> y el refrigerador es de 110W.
> 
> .



viendo esto se ma hace mas amigable una R. de potencia total , esta funcionando solo 2 segundos y luego el rele la puentea.
y por R de potencia me refiero a 1 dolar de gasto, es el repuesto de una estufa de cuarzo.
que cortado el cuarzo y doblada la R no se hace larga.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés probar si arranca por ejemplo con algún capacitor al aceite en serie de digamos unos 100 uF y al segundo eliminarlo del circuito. _*Estoy tratando de acordarme donde lo he visto*_ . . .
> 
> Saludos !



Sistema de arranque a tensión reducida por capacitancia estatórica.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2012)

y como lo eliminas sin una interrupcion de la serie ?? por que si lo puenteas no es amigable.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> y como lo eliminas sin una interrupcion de la serie ?? por que si lo puenteas no es amigable.



No se puentea, se conmuta a directo, el capacitor queda cargado y sin conexión, se descarga lento con una resistencia en paralelo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2012)

No no , lo eliminaba con un contactor funcionando como llave inversora , la pata del capacitor quedaba al aire con una resistencia de 1 MOhm para descargarlo.

Habría que ver si el inversor se banca una carga capacitiva


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2012)

entonces hay un pequeño "saltito" o sea corte o interrupcion de energia.
por eso la R. me gusta mas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2012)

Excepto con la resistencia estatorica, todos los sistemas de arranque (Electromecánicos) a tensión reducida tienen un pequeño tiempo muerto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2012)

La única instancia por usar un capacitor y no una resistencia es el tamaño Fer !

Y el tiempo muerto son milisegundos .


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 5, 2012)

balla, el tema ha dado para arto, estube pensando y reducire el numero de tomas del autotransformador a 4,  con porcentajes del 65, 70, 77, 88 y 100%, el oscilador lo configurare a 1.5Hz


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2012)

Me parece que con una tensión que te permita que el motocompresor venza la inercia y comience a girar y al segundo de tiempo se le conecte la tensión directa , ya lo tendrias.

Mientras ésto ocurre , el compresor todavía no levantó presión , así que solo lucharías contra la inercia mecánica .


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2012)

Me parece que puedes ir olvidando el autotransformador; con uno o dos pasao intermedios con condensadores o resistencias es suficiente. Ten en cuenta que van a trabajar un segundo o dos.
O también el dimmer configurado adecuadamente. El autotransformador será caro y voluminoso.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2012)

gonzalocg dijo:


> balla, el tema ha dado para arto, estube pensando y reducire el numero de tomas del autotransformador a 4,  con porcentajes del 65, 70, 77, 88 y 100%, el oscilador lo configurare a 1.5Hz



no es poco tiempo ???


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 6, 2012)

crees que es poco?, dime a que frecuencia tu sugieres que lo configure...

por cierto, no me preocupa que sea caro o voluminoso el autotransformador, ya tengo todos los materiales ya que los saque de equipos viejos, solo necesito diseñar la placa y lo construyo...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2012)

A mi me parece razonable, la transición completa durará unos pocos segundos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2012)

gonzalocg dijo:


> la ups es de 800W y el refrigerador es de*110W.*


 
En realidad si el refrigerador es *tan pequeño* y consume solo eso , el rotor ha de ser pequeñísimo y extenderse más allá de un segundo o a lo sumo dos de arranque me parece que va a ser peor.

Fijate bien que ese sea el consumo *durante el funcionamiento* y no esté tomado promediando en una hora como 110 W-hora


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 6, 2012)

la grasia del partidor es evitar que la ups sufra una sobrecarga por el arranque del motor del refrigerador y la ups se apague...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2012)

gonzalocg dijo:


> la grasia del partidor es evitar que la ups sufra una sobrecarga por el arranque del motor del refrigerador y la ups se apague...


 
Creo que los que te estamos contestando entendemos "*alguito"* de eso


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 6, 2012)

lo siento...

pues entonces 1,5Hz esta bien?, o lo bajo?

ha y otra cosa, usar un nucleo para una potencia de 500W para el autotransformador, sera demaciado?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2012)

primero que nada 
1 Hz es 1 ciclo por segundo 
1,5 hz es 1,5 ciclos en un segundo .
por ciclo hablamos de "la pancita en on " y la pancita en off.

asi que vos decidi cuanto esta activado cada escalon.
LUEGO  calculo que si queres que , por dar un ejemplo este activo el primer escalon 1 segundo , luego querras un "minimo " tiempo muerto hasta que se active el siguiente rele .
me explico ??? 

asi que tenes 2 opciones:

A --- solo un paso como te vienen diciendo , que seria un timer, ya no hablamso de freciencia.

B -- varios pasos como decias al principio , en cuyo caso si usas como decias un 555 y un 4017  trabajaras lso pasos de el 4017 .
en ese caso como haces el tiempo muerto entre una y otra ???? 
si quemas un ciclo en eso , pues sera el ciclo de tiempo entre escalones igual al de el escalon ??
o el 50 % si  usas 2 salidas en cada escalon y una en el tiempo muerto . 
feo eso , va a zapatear el motor, no seria :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> La única instancia por usar un capacitor y no una resistencia es el tamaño Fer !
> 
> Y el tiempo muerto son milisegundos .


.....................................................


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2012)

Me quedo pensando en algunas cosas . . . 

Al conectar un transformador (aún en vacio / sin carga) , *hay un pico importante de corriente* que se llama "corriente magnetizante" , entonces no estaría bueno que coincida la conección del transformador con la del motor , o sea que supongo deberás adelantar la conección del transformador o atrasar la conección del motor.

Y del mismo modo luego tomar distintos puntos del devanado , pero con el "primario" ya conectado al UPS.

En cuanto al transformador , sería bueno que confirmes *el consumo real* del refrigerador 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate bien que ese sea el consumo *durante el funcionamiento* y no esté tomado promediando en una hora como 110 W-hora


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 6, 2012)

pues a 1,5hz tendria un periodo de 0,66s, es deir que entre cada cambio ban a pasar 0,66s, y como el oscilador entrega esa frecuencia a un 4017 que aumenta la cuenta en unos pocos nanosegundos, no importaria el tiempo muerto, ya que es despreciable, sin embargo, esto prodria acarrear problemas por el tiempo de conmutacion de los reles, ya que estos demoran milisegundos en conmutar, y es posible que exista un momento entre el cambio de estados del 4017 que esten activos 2 reles, lo que seria muy perjudicial para el sistema, sin embargo espero que el tiempo se activacion y desactivacion de los reles sea el mismo... no importa el duty cicle del oscilador, ya que 4017 solo lee flancos de subida, por lo tanto, lo unico que importa de este es la frecuencia...

si estoy equivocado, dime en que parte, porque hasta ahora no encuentro errores, y mi simulador tampoco...



pues tendre que tener en cuenta eso, rediseñare el circuito para evitar ese problema...

grasias



he revisado el circuito, y lo unico que devo acer es correr en 2 pociciones los driver de los transistores de los reles... y listo, el transformador tendra 1,2 segundo para magnetizarse completamente...



perdon por tanto mensaje seguido, pero he actualizado los archivos por los ultimos cambios que me han sugerido


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2012)

haaaa.gggggggggg

nunca puedo abrir los .rar ni nada comprimido.......

no podes ponerlo en jpeg. ???


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 6, 2012)

listo, intente subir el archivo de livewire, pero no me deja, dice archivo invalido...

porciacaso, la configuracion del 555 es solo para pruebas, aun tengo que calcularlo


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2012)

y ?? ahi no veo el tiempito muerto ni nada de nada



gonzalocg dijo:


> , sin embargo, esto prodria acarrear problemas por el tiempo de conmutacion de los reles, ya que estos demoran milisegundos en conmutar, y es posible que exista un momento entre el cambio de estados del 4017 que esten activos 2 reles, lo que seria muy perjudicial para el sistema,



por esto mismo , viste ... ????



ahora...........te pregunto yo..........solo de ...........asi .........por preguntar.........
mandarte todo ese lio de reles y ups y cosillas..............
no probaste "a mano " como se porta el motor ese con solo un paso ??? 
solo para que veas vos como se porta.
seria un solo rele y un 555 ........nada mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2012)

Que use dos salidas con díodo y una vacía para cada relé . . . dos salidas con díodo y una vacía . . . dos salidas con díodo


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 6, 2012)

pues el autotransformador aun no lo construyo, ya lo calcule, asi que estoy eligiendo un nucleo, pero el que necesito esta soldado, asi que tendre que esperar al fin de semana para pasarle galletero y poder rebobinarlo y construirlo...

y dosmetros, podrias aserme un diagrama?, porque no entendi nada de lo que dijiste...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> B -- varios pasos como decias al principio , en cuyo caso si usas como decias un 555 y un 4017  trabajaras lso pasos de el 4017 .
> en ese caso como haces el tiempo muerto entre una y otra ????
> si quemas un ciclo en eso , pues sera el ciclo de tiempo entre escalones igual al de el escalon ??
> *o el 50 % si  usas 2 salidas en cada escalon y una en el tiempo muerto .*
> ...



eso 2M es lo que puse .
pero igual el tiemp de el 50 % me parece una desproporcion, yo usaria 1 segundo de trabajo o mas y 0,1 segundo de tiempo muerto .
que a ustedes que les gusta hacer impresos (a mi no , por eso busco siempre la minima expresion ) podes hacer asi:
a cada salida util de el 4017 le pones un retardo , minimo, como dije de 0,1 o 0,2 segundos  y listo .
apaga la anterior y activa la quesigue pero demora 0,1 segundo en hacerse efectiva.
con el 40106 lo haces.
o para ese tiempo ni eso, directamente un tao en la base de el T.



que autotransformador no construiste....... ?? no ibas a usar uno de una ups ??
no hablan de no se que de una UPS por ahi ????


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 6, 2012)

la ups que mencione, es una que reacondicione para ser usada como inversor solamente...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2012)

Una solución es usar reles con doble inversora y pasar la conección de bobina del segundo relé por el Normal Cerrado del primer relé. De esa manera hasta que no se desactive el primer relé no se puede activar el segundo.

Si el transformador es de microondas calculale unos 300 Watts , aunque por breves instantes pueda entregar bastante mas, solo llevan menos espiras por volt.

Ya te hago la gráfica


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 6, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> eso 2M es lo que puse .
> pero igual el tiemp de el 50 % me parece una desproporcion, yo usaria 1 segundo de trabajo o mas y 0,1 segundo de tiempo muerto



estoy rediseñando el circuito agregando un 74ls244 y otro temporizador, aun no termino de ajustar la logica, pero con este circuito que estoy aciendo, creo que se lograra el efecto que decian



les digo algo, el circuito se me esta complicando mucho, asi que mejor boy a usar un 16f84a y listo, me haorro todos los problemas... lo unico que devo acer es acer el programa y listo, los retardos se acen fasilemte y los driver para los reles puede ser un uln2803...

grasias por su ayuda...


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 12, 2012)

listo, diseño terminado, la documentacion esta adjunta, inclui el diagrama, placa, definiciones de configuraciones y programa... el programa lo adapte para lo que necesitaba, es fasilisimo de entender(esta en basic del pic simulator ide), asi que lo pueden modificar para que aga lo que se les ocurra...

muchas grasias por sus aportes...


----------



## marianoarcas (Ago 12, 2012)

y con un pwm aprovechando, los reles y el 555, que por un par de segundos le mande de a picos de amperaje, no tenfria que cortarse la termica del ups porque serian tramos muy cortos, 0,3 segundos que los reles esten on, y 0,3 que esten off y listo


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 12, 2012)

la ups usa un seguro de sobreconsumo electronico, no mecanico, por lo que la reaccion es de unos milisegundos...
al primer pulso se apagaria...


----------



## powerful (Ago 12, 2012)

El método de arranque de motor por autotransformador es un método "anticuado" , pero si estas interesado se calibra el auto a 180Vac para 220Vac (aprox 80%) si le pones menos voltaje es posible que el motor se quede en la fase de arranque con un pico de intensidad varias veces superior a la nominal pero insuficiente para vencer la inercia de arranque y se te queme auto y motor.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> El método de arranque de motor por autotransformador es un método "anticuado" , pero si estas interesado se calibra el auto a 180Vac para 220Vac (aprox 80%) si le pones menos voltaje es posible que el motor se quede en la fase de arranque con un pico de intensidad varias veces superior a la nominal pero insuficiente para vencer la inercia de arranque y se te queme auto y motor.



Ya dijo que lo había probado


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 15, 2012)

encontre errores en mi diseño, en la placa y la secunecia de activacion de  los reles esta inverda ademas de que la logica del programa del pic  tenia falencias, para corregir todo, solo se deve cambiar el programa  principal del pic, y los errores cometidos en la placa se corrigen a traves del programa por lo que no es necesario rediseñarla...

dejo adjunta toda la documentacion corregida y actualizada...


----------



## Jose Quintin (Ene 10, 2015)

Este es un dispositivo para hacer una rampa de carga y aceleración en motores eléctricos de inducción tipo monofasico (1ph) el cual es similar a los arrancadores suaves trifasicos, claro esta, hay reglas para este tipo de arranque así que hay que tomar todas la precauciones posibles para su puesta en marcha, así que aquí les dejo el ω Motor Controller AC Semiconductor Motor Controller Tipo RSBS230


----------



## zeppe9 (Abr 3, 2015)

Hola,
estoy diseñando un sistema de arranque suave para un motor asíncrono trifasico, ya tengo diseñado el circuito de potencia con SCR´s y ahora necesito diseñar el control, el cual va consistir en unos sensores de efecto hall que medirán las intensidad que se esta inyectando al motor, un microprocesador encargado del control, y un interfaz (Puerta catodo) entre el micro y cada scr encargada de diaparar estos, el problema que tengo es que nose que interfaz tengo que utilizar entre el micro y el scr y si me pudieseis ayudar también a elegir un micro.

Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2015)

Lo que tenes que tener en claro en que cuadrane vas a disparar los SCR, por otro lado entre el micro y el scr solo por esta veez te adelanto que utilices un optoacoplador, una vez que hayas determiados los momentos en que se disparan asocias ese circuito al la salida del opto si los calculos te dan que alcanzan con los valores del TR insterno si no deberas agregar otro
Plantea al menos esa parte y subi el esquema para ver más ayuda no se puede brindar, vos ya tendrias que haber subido algo y no has puesto nada, la ayuda se brinda sobre tablas, es decir sobre tu trabajo la ayuda aconsiste en ayudarte a resolver lo prolbemas que se te van presentando, de ningun modo nadie te diseñara circuito alguno


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2015)

zeppe9 dijo:


> Hola,
> estoy diseñando un sistema de arranque suave para un motor asíncrono trifasico, ya tengo diseñado el circuito de potencia con SCR´s y ahora necesito diseñar el control, el cual va consistir en unos sensores de efecto hall que medirán las intensidad que se esta inyectando al motor, un microprocesador encargado del control, y un interfaz (Puerta catodo) entre el micro y cada scr encargada de diaparar estos, el problema que tengo es que nose que interfaz tengo que utilizar entre el micro y el scr y si me pudieseis ayudar también a elegir un micro.
> 
> Un saludo.



Publica lo que llevas hecho


----------



## zeppe9 (Abr 3, 2015)

Subo tres esquemas un poco indicativos de lo q*ue* ya tengo hecho, y como tengo la idea un poco del sistema de control.
Otros datos a tener en cuenta pueden ser que el motor es de 15 kw y 400v y se conecta en estrella, y que los scr que se van a utilizar es un semipack de semikron el SEMIPACK SKKT 72/12E.

Subo tres esquemas un poco indicativos de lo q*ue* ya tengo hecho, y como tengo la idea un poco del sistema de control.
Otros datos a tener en cuenta pueden ser que el motor es de 15 kw y 400v y se conecta en estrella, y que los scr que se van a utilizar es un semipack de semikron el SEMIPACK SKKT 72/12E.
Lo que yo quiero no es diseñar todo el interfaz, sino buscar algun circuito comercial que ya desarrolle lo que yo necesito, he mirado varias cosas *por* interet pero no*_*se si son lo q*ue* necesito, os las indico:
- SEMIKRON SKHIT 01 R
-OZSCR1100 SCR Firing and Control Board
-Siemens TAC785


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 4, 2015)

Hola a todos!

pregunto a zeppe9:
por qué tienes 5 pares de tiristor (SCR) en vez de tener solamente 3 pares?
también veo que falta colocar un by-pass, que puede ser hecho con un relé o contactor.

te recomiendo que leas manuales de fabricantes de soft-starter (o llamados arrancadores o partidores suaves).

la conexión del motor (estrella o triángulo) dependerá de la tensión de la red y no es un problema porque tu tiristor aguanta hasta 1200V, o sea, permite conmutar hasta casi 600V, usando una red snubber.
qué tensión tienes disponible para tu motor? 380? 400? 440? etc?

lo que debe estimarse bien es la corriente de los SCR, el disipador de aluminio donde van montados y si pretendes colocar ventilador....
en fin, son muchos detalles...

comenta un poco más lo que llevas hecho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2015)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> pregunto a zeppe9:
> por qué tienes 5 pares de tiristor (SCR) en vez de tener solamente 3 pares?
> ...



Creo entender que quiere hacer una inversión de giro con arranque suave en ambas direcciones.


----------



## zeppe9 (Abr 4, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Creo entender que quiere hacer una inversión de giro con arranque suave en ambas direcciones.


 
Efectivamente es un arranque suave en ambas direcciones



metalmetropolis dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> pregunto a zeppe9:
> por qué tienes 5 pares de tiristor (SCR) en vez de tener solamente 3 pares?
> también veo que falta colocar un by-pass, que puede ser hecho con un relé o contactor.


 
Hola, todo lo q*ue* comentas esta hecho elegido disipador, conexión en estrella, esta conectado a una red de 400v, los contactarse para el by pass también.
Con lo q*ue* estoy ahora es con el circuito de control q*ue* es para lo q*ue* pido ayuda, si ves un poco más arriba en lo que he compartido se ve un poco lo que llevo hecho, y la estructura del circuito de control, lo que busco es el interfaz micro-scr que tengo q*ue* utilizar y el micro


----------



## capitanp (Abr 4, 2015)

Lo que veo mal es cruzar los SCR para hacer la inversión de giro. La partida suave y la inversion de giro deberian ser dos instancias diferentes, saludos


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 4, 2015)

en algunos manuales indican que la inversión de giro se puede hacer con 2 contactores (o relés) conectados antes del arrancador suave.
para el by-pass basta con uno solamente.
incluso sugieren hacer arreglos con contactores para arrancar varios motores con un solo arrancador, turnándolos...

en todo Drive la idea es incluir la menor cantidad de semiconductores de potencia posibles, sino, no resulta viable.

para la parte de control debes considerar alimentación separada de la parte potencia.
como no hay neutro, hay que tener un circuito de sincronismo para disparar las tres fases.
el control normalmente es digital y podrías utilizar un DSP.

la parte de software será lo más complicado y tendrás que buscar una referencia, digo para no comenzar desde cero.
normalmente son dos tipos de control: por rampa de tensión (de 30% nominal hasta 100%) o por límite de corriente (de 150% a 500%).

debe permitir configurar el tiempo de partida del motor en segundos.
debería incorporar protecciones de: secuencia de fase incorrecta, pérdida de fase, sobrecorriente o cortocircuito, sobrecarga (del motor), subcorriente (detecta motor desconectado), subtensión, sobretensión, sobretemperatura de los SCR, SCR en curto circuito (midiendo tensión de salida sin disparo).
debe incluir comandos para operarla remotamente: parte, para, reset, entre otros.
entre muchas otras opciones y funciones.

dejo un manual de referencia.
http://ecatalog.weg.net/files/wegnet/WEG-ssw-06-manual-del-usuario-0899.5855-1.7x-manual-espanol.pdf


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 7, 2015)

Hola zeppe9 revisa este link acerca del acople para la etapa de disparos del scr que necesitas.

Saludos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?t=123139


----------



## hamito (Abr 18, 2018)

Buenas tardes amigos de Foros de Electrónica, quería hacer una consulta, por favor si me podrían dar solución.
Tengo un Motor eléctrico de 9 amperios 220 voltios, 1 hp, lo que pasa es que este motor por medio de una faja le da moviemto a una maquina offset, imprenta, entonces después de la faja hay un eje y ahí un engranaje de baquelita, entonces, me doy cuenta que cuando de doy arranque , de pronto por el reposo que se encuentra la maquina, termina rompiéndome el engranaje, entonces quisiera modificar el circuito de encendido en el motor, que inicie suavemnte a unos 50 voltios y despues automaticamente continue con los 220voltios, para proteger la piezita, ustedes creen que se puede variar este circuito?, como lo hago. Gracias de ante mano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2018)

Tenés que usar un variador, pero no es algo económico. Yo trataría de usar un engranaje de acero...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2018)

Lo mas profesional sería colocar un variador de frecuencia para motores de inducción monofásico con posibilidad de ajustar el par de arranque/aceleración. 
O si consigues, un arrancador suave monofásico.


----------



## hamito (Abr 18, 2018)

Hola 
*Dr. Zoidberg*

(engranaje de acero... ) tengo pero  me hace mucho ruido, ademas hace de fusible, para proteger la maquina.
*Fogonazo*
el motor es eléctrico. se le puede poner variador? o hay que cambiarlo a continuo?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2018)

El variador es para motores de *inducción*

Si el motor fuese con carbones solo hace falta un dimmer


----------



## capitanp (Abr 18, 2018)

Digamos que la opción del variador de velocidad monofasico es solo para motores de fase partida y no para los de arranque a contacto centrifugo


----------



## hamito (Abr 19, 2018)

Se me arreglo el asunto, la polea del motor estaba floja, lo ajustamos y parece que va bien,ya no rompe el engranaje de baquelita.  gracias igual por el apoyo.


----------



## LUG EMMANUEL (Abr 8, 2021)

*A* mi me sucede algo similar , estoy diseñando un arrancador suave pero cuando lo hago andar (con motor trifásico ) se produce un transitorio y el motor empieza a vibrar mucho, lo probé con lámparas y andaba bien . *N*o le encuentro el problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2021)

Podría ser demasiado largo el delay.

No se puede emplear en motores con carga cómo bombas de agua o malacates


----------



## LUG EMMANUEL (Abr 8, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podría ser demasiado largo el delay.
> 
> No se puede emplear en motores con carga cómo bombas de agua o malacates


por delay te refieres al ancho del pulso ? o al tiempo que demora en mandar un nuevo pulso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2021)

Me refiero a demasiado tiempo desde el inicio, a la velocidad nominal del motor , creo que no se puede superar los dos segundos.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 9, 2021)

LUG EMMANUEL dijo:


> *A* mi me sucede algo similar , estoy diseñando un arrancador suave pero cuando lo hago andar (con motor trifásico ) se produce un transitorio y el motor empieza a vibrar mucho, lo probé con lámparas y andaba bien . *N*o le encuentro el problema.


Lo que no entiendes es que es un motor de inducción y cómo funciona.
Sin motores para señales senoidales y para una frecuencia. Cuando les metes "cualquier cosa" responde de "cualquier manera". 
Claro que va mal, es que tiene que ir mal. Es un mal menor para salvar el pico de arranque en unos breves segundos. Se me ocurre un uso de uno o dos segundos no más.

Dependiendo de la construcción del motor, de la carga que arrastre etc puede pasar de todo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2021)

LUG EMMANUEL dijo:


> *A* mi me sucede algo similar , estoy diseñando un arrancador suave pero cuando lo hago andar (con motor trifásico ) se produce un transitorio y el motor empieza a vibrar mucho, lo probé con lámparas y andaba bien . *N*o le encuentro el problema.


¿ Que forma de onda aplica el arrancador al motor ?


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 9, 2021)

LUG EMMANUEL dijo:


> *A* mi me sucede algo similar , estoy diseñando un arrancador suave pero cuando lo hago andar (con motor trifásico ) se produce un transitorio y el motor empieza a vibrar mucho, lo probé con lámparas y andaba bien . *N*o le encuentro el problema.


Si pones una foto podría entenderte
Potencia ....tipo de arrancado... tipo de carga


----------

